# anyone know an european wolf reservation? or rescue?



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

i know this area is cat only, but i really didn't know where else to go.
this is a poor wolf's story, we're trying to save him



Six kilometers away from the city of Zarnesti, district of Brasov, Romania, on the road to Plaiul Foii there is a wolf nature reserve, unique in our country, created by a German guy. I heard they were four of them, but I've met only two of them Crai(a male) and Poiana(a female), a year ago and I was highly impressed by them, such wonderful creatures, beautiful, intelligent and with a certain personalty. Nevertheless I have noticed a small detail, Poiana had periodontal disease, her gums were highly affected and she had no teeth. I asked myself then, why the person that should take care of them doesn't take care of their health. I supposed that maybe he did not know that Poiana was ill and I tried to find out who he is, in order to tell him what was happening then maybe he would call a veterinary doctor, but all I could find were rumors. Still I was not that alarmed because the rest of the conditions were fine, and the wolves looked fine.

Last winter I went back to them and I was unpleasantly surprised to see them obese, and I could not imagine a reason for them being so. The man that drove us to the natural reserve told us that, nobody actually comes to see them, maybe jsut tourists which actually were the only ones giving them any food. I've started to think that might have been the reason they've lasted so long.

I went back again recently and I called them. Usually they came very fast because they knew we would give them food. I think I called them for a few minutes, but all I could hear was a terrifying silence. Finally, Crai appears out of the bushes, shy and scared. I can't describe the picture that was appearing in front of my eyes: the beautiful animal that I knew was no more. In front of my eyes was just a scared little creature which did not trusted me anymore, but it had hope in his eyes. It was skinny and it was ill, it had a big wound on his back, I think it was a skin disease, looked like a wet dermatitis caused by a an allergic reaction of some kind. The whole wound was constantly inspected by flies which caused him big discomfort. I almost felt like crying. Crai came to me and it ate in a hurry all I brought it, but during the process he was attentive at any noise, preparing to run to shelter. I continued to call Poiana for a while, but it did not came and probably it will never came. Poiana was the most friendly one, it was always the first that came for food, if it was still alive it would have came. I doubt the fact that someone took... and where would that person took it?

From all this, I can only draw these conclusions: they were abandoned by whoever called himself their care taker because of reasons unknown to me, Poiana died, and Crai was left behind as a living shadow which carries on with its existence alone, ill and probably starving, eating only what tourists give it but also fearing them, because some of them are not that friendly.

Crai would not survive in the wild, because he was cared by man its all life. At the same time, care is not a good word for what it has been given to it. It has no chance of actually living. It is not old, and I think its wound could be easily treated and we could get it back on its feet again. I imagine that a solution or Crai could look like this: it should be sedated, brought to a veterinary ant then taken to another natural reserve.

The only dilemma is, how do we get him out of there? Who as their care taker? Why did he not care for them? Would he still be interested in getting involved in caring for them? To which animal protection association could I refer to?

I am afraid that I won't find the right person to help Crai, and he will end up as a hunting trophy or stuffed and displayed somewhere. There were cases like this before.

Let's think together of a solution for Crai, the wolf that has no fault that man has chose a faith like thit for it. I thank you in advance.Please,help Crai!

PS:I attached some pictures with them before and him after.

Best regards,
Gabriela Caras


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you done internet research? I found this. I dont know if it will help

WSPA Bear and Wolf Sanctuary


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

here is another one
Romania
Carpathian Large Carnivore Project
http://www.clcp.ro/
str. Dr. Ioan Senchea nr. 162
2223 Zarnesti, Romania,
[email protected]


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

zippy, that's the romanian reservation where the wolf is


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

wow! These guys need help now! Any humane societies around? I wish I could help more!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

here is some more

http://www.wolfpark.org/Links_org.html


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I pray that Crai gets some help! This is tragic.


----------



## EuropeanFluffy (Jun 9, 2008)

we hope we can save him


----------

